# Caue's Birthday Dinner



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YUM YUM!!! Glad the boys had such a super day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it! You even arranged the steak into a pleasing pattern for them to enjoy


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful birthday celebration. Happy birthday!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome capture on the first image!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are the best dog owner ever! Did Caue luck out or what? The photos are so beautiful of him.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats Great!!! so glad Caue had a nice birthday!! Spoiled doggies


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Caue!! Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Caue!!! Looks like a great dinner for both dogs...what about you??


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a great day! Happy Birthday Caue!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The pictures are all good, but that first one is stunning! Again, happy birthday Caue!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great photos  I also like your presentation of their steak dinner


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Caue! What an awesome celebration.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Caue!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think Caue deserved at least a little beer with his steak!
PS Photo #1 of Caue, top job!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Caue! You are a very handsome boy! Oakly isn't too bad either... Great shots of the boys, Rob!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Caue!! What a great day and dinner you had.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Caue! I am glad your Dad spoils both of you. Hope you all had a wonderful day. Your pictures were wonderful as usual.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Love it! You even arranged the steak into a pleasing pattern for them to enjoy


I thought that was sweet too. : Rob I just love the first shot of your birthday boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whooo! Glad to see we didn't have to come over there and strong arm your dad!

Great pics!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Gosh, all Jaro got for his birthday was a hamburger bun cake. But he did get lots of presents.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

great pics


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Those are such wonderful pictures. Happy Birthday, Caue!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I love how you arranged the slices of steak! Such a good dad. 

Caue is such a handsome guy. He has a really beautiful coat.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow those are 2 very lucky boys! And the steak was prepared beautifully. Chester just asked me if I can send him over there when Oakly's birthday rolls around.


----------



## oakley's mum (Apr 13, 2011)

What lucky boys to have such an awesome dad,looks as though they had a wonderful time today,finished the day with a steak dinner,happy birthday caue.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, Oakly's face is so sad as he waits for his release! Those steak dinners look delicious and your boys are beautiful, as always.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Caue! You really ended up with a great dad!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Caue!!!! Looks like Dad spoiled you and your brother really great on your special day. I cant show this to my crew or they will be so jealous and demand steak for their big days. 

Rob, great arrangement of the steak. Looks like a fancy restaurant would do. 

Great pictures of him.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love that birthday boy pic, that's a book cover !! but I'm afraid I'm gonna have to report you for animal cruelty, you just can't give a dog steak without any chips and a slurp of beer.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

well, those lucky boys! What's with papa's shoe? I hope that wasn't dessert?


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

Those are two lucky dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your boy Caue, he's beautiful. They certainly had a great day, they are two lucky boys.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm late but Happy Birthday handsome boy!! Looks like you and your brother had a yummy dinner.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love that you made it look pretty on the plate for them! Sounds like a perfect birthday!

Wow look at Caue's flowing hair in that first pic! Guess I'm not used to seeing him dry!! Happy Birthday boy!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Yummy - Looks like A-1 sauce too!!!! Happy Birthday you are a beauty!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, Caue looks spectacular in those top two pics! His coat looks so rich and shiny!

Glad the boys enjoyed their steak dinners - Oakley's expression in that stay pic is priceless!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can I spend my next B-Day at YOUR house ?????


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday Caue!! You are one handsome boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAUE!! YUMMY steak!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a sneak peek of these pictures on facebook, and was mesmerized. Those first two shots are absolutely gorgeous. Amazing actually 

Looks like Caue (and Oakly for being luck enough to be his brother!!) had a great birthday feast! I tell ya - your boys live the high life!!

I am so glad he had a great 4th birthday!! Hooray to many more xx

Kim


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Caue!! You guys looked like you had a great time, and they had a great meal... Good onya Dad...
But have to say those two first shots are just brilliant... You need to print them HUGE and then hang them on the wall..!!!.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday Caue! You must have been a very good boy this year!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--crazy_love::--crazy_love:HaPPY BIRTHDAY CAUE!!!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:AWESOME SHOTS.....and the steak looked great: I couldnt help but notice you drink IPA.....my hubby & I just made our own IPA.....not bad, rather tasty it was....:--crazy:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Caue. 

How long did those steaks last for ?! 

Bet you are both looking forward to Christmas dinner now.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Such cuties!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Happy birthday, Caue! Looks like they really enjoyed their day!


----------

